# Looking for a new casting rod



## wihil (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, part of my goal this summer was to get better at baitcasting - so I'm looking to get a rod/reel. I already know which reel I want (looking at Lews or a Shimano), but I'm hung up on rods.

I've noticed a lot of casting rods are becoming very technique specific (which confuses me even more).

I know I'd like a nicer rod, but I'm not overly interested in dropping crazy money on it either. To give you an idea where my other rods are, most of them are St. Croix Triumphs.

I like graphite, but I'm not opposed to glass either. Would like to try and keep the rod around $80-100 or so. Technique wise it'll be a do-all style rod with cranks/heavier jigs(as in .370oz/.75oz or so)/heavier plastic/spinners you name it. Gives me more excuse to use it, and learn to love it.

Fire away suggestions guys!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 16, 2012)

Check out some diawa rods, their in your price range and are good quality


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't rule out team diawa rods, great quality and in your price range


----------



## dieselfixer (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a BPS Tourney Special 6' 6" med rod with a US 1000 Reel I to am learning to use a bait caster. This rod and reel work very well for me.


----------



## nimmor (Jun 17, 2012)

Check out the Bass Pro Shops Carbonlite's. Great rod. My favorite is the 6'9" in MH action.


----------



## Recon (Jun 17, 2012)

I use Abuse Garcia Vendetta $80 or Veritas $99 for most tasks except I use an older Abuse Garcia fiberglass rod for cranks. The graphites don't have enough flex for cranks. Can cause you to pull the lure out if their mouth.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 18, 2012)

:twisted: Team Daiwa Light & Tough. Excellent rods for the price. Check Fee-bay for good used ones for a fraction of the price.


----------



## redbug (Jun 18, 2012)

i just picked up one of these who would have thunk a gary loomis rod for$100

https://www.tforods.com/garys-signature-series.html


the action is very nice and the rod is very light


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a shimano Clarus that I really like. I think it was around $70.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jun 19, 2012)

powell diesel 7'2" MH, great rod, great price staying well under $100


----------



## J.P. (Jun 19, 2012)

all above suggestions are great. 
asking for rod suggestions in a forum will probably confuse you more. that's the good thing about about forums, a lot of members eager to help, coupled with the multitude of rod models available, you'd surely get many suggestions. 
my advice is to visit a tackle shop, and "feel" the rods in. bring your reel so you can check if the balance is good. i can't explain it, but a good pair will feel better than an i'll fitted rod and reel. there are a lot of great deals on combos too, which the manufacturer has pre-tested, and they match nicely. so it might be practical to buy a pair in case you don't have a reel yet.


----------



## wihil (Jun 19, 2012)

JP, you ain't kidding! 

Still, I want to thank EVERYONE for their suggestions! I kind of get stuck in a rut and go with what I know, and usually stay in those lines. Because of that, I know I'm missing out on some really great rods on the market because I just don't want to stray far from "home base". Doesn't help that a lot my friends use the same rods I do (St. Croix), or worse, the typical pre-spooled wallyworld special. 

I know Fleet has the Team Diawa rods, so I'll go check them out, and I think Scheel's has a few of the others. Either way, if I don't see something I like, I'm still appreciative of all the suggestions.

The more I look into this "style" of rod, I'm thinking a good glass rod may be the way to go. 

Heard that a local place has the Skeet Reese rods on close-out for cheap. I think either Lamiglass or Wright/Mcgill made them for him? Any word on these?


----------



## atxjess (Jun 19, 2012)

Emmrod Compact Steel rods. I just got one and love it.


----------



## wihil (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, picked up the new rod tonight, and am very happy with the choice. Just want to thank everyone that had a suggestion - I tried every one I could find locally. 

In the end, I kept coming back to three rods so I tried them all next to each other - a St. Croix Rage (7'MF) (shock, I know), a Dobyns Savvy (7'MF), and the Wright/McGill SR Fineness Fluke rod (7'MF). I really really liked the Rage, but just like everyone said on the web - watch out for the guides. They weren't kidding, I couldn't find one in the size/weight I wanted with straight guides. The Dobyns had great action, but felt heavy in hand. The W&M wasn't quite as light as the Rage, but did have the action that I wanted with plenty of backbone and had microguides- so up to the register it went.

The shocker came when they rang it up - $50! I'm half temped to head back tomorrow and see if they've got a heavy weight rod too!

Now to go get that reel!


----------

